# my letter to obama



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

oops i posted this in the vaccinations forum, but it belongs here i found out. so here it is...

I wrote a letter to obama on myspace. I urge you all to write to him too.

Mr. President,

I watched your speech the other night. I have also been catching bits and pieces of what the new spending plan entails. I applaud you for taking on the upper 2 %. Those 200 or so families have long ruled what happened in the rest of the world's reality. Some have called them the Illuminati, and every president has been from among their ranks. To end the money mongering that has been taking place, the handouts to farmers that are millionaires, the hidden military deals that benefit friends of the elite, and cutting the programs that are not working are all admirable things. However, I want to alert you to somehting you may not know. The health industry is not here to keep us well. I see that you are pushing for a central number for all people, have allocated millions toward immunizations, and want all of us to be under some plan provided by the government. I ask you to step outside what you know or have been told. The health industry is not here to keep us well, its very existence is what keeps us sick. The health industry is the last hidden place for the elite to keep the money flowing into their hands. There has been a concerted effort to make a nation believe it needs the industry. In fact, we are born strong and healthy. If only natural medicines were used occasionally, we would not have a health care crisis. The medicine and treatments of the industry are what is making us sick as a whole nation. It used to be that only a few got sick, and they got very sick, possibly died. So now, to prevent the few deaths, the whole nation is a little bit sick. Everyone is diagnosable with something. From living unnatural lives and eating foods made in a laboratory, we have allowed our race to become weak. It begins on the first day of life. The chemicals which are listed as poisons are shot into the body of a newborn. This is where the sicknesses begin, and it is by design. This is the last place the elite have to hold onto and you are playing into their hands. I am a bit psychic and believe me, they allowed you to be elected. You are being used in many ways. I implore you to research the immunizations so that you will know what thousands of us have already found out. They are ineffective, the science behind them is flawed, and the ingredients being used in them today are what has caused the epidemic of neurological disorders today. The only research done on the immunizations has been by the companies that make them. In one study there wasn't even a control group. The researchers used two different groups receiving vaccines, citing one as the control group. This needs to be investigated, and perhaps criminal charges brought up for many in the vaccine industry (many of whom do not allow their children to receive the vaccines their companies produce), their lobbyists and the lawmakers that have been paid by them. There are so many families that have been affected by this. One day, they had a bright talkative child received a vaccine, and the next day, that child is gone. Replaced with a person that will never be what they could have been. The two things I beg of you are this: Research vaccines and come up with a safer alternative than injecting the whole nation with formaldahyde and aluminum and thimerasol(mercury) which are called poisons by the same government that says you should inject them into your defenseless children. Send a few aides over to the Mothering dot com forums, join the vaccinations webgroup here on yahoo to hear the science of what is really going on. Watch the movie "Vaccine Nation" on google. It is well made and has a lot of highly educated people appearing in it, doctors, people affected, as well as lawmakers lay out the information I am describing. I even have the movie embedded on my myspace page. The second thing I urge is that you include what is termed as 'alternative care' now a place in the mainstream health care of humans. Homeopathy, naturopathy, all forms of natural care are superior to to this western medical care. Alternative care keeps us well, while traditional medical care focuses on treatment, natural care focuses on prevention. As a last note, I urge you to watch "The Dumbing Down of America" on YouTube so you will know it was a plan. The poisoning of the nation has been done deliberately to keep the power in the hands of the few by orchestrating the rest of us to be weak. I am not a scientist, but I have done my research because it is so important to my children and the future of our race. I urge you to establish a study group of independent researchers to finally 'discover' what so many Americans already know firsthand. That the health care industry has in its best interests, to keep us sick, in order to continue to turn a profit. I also think the bailout plans should have just put the money in the hands of Americans instead of the elite that created the problem, but that is another letter. I also want to know why a naturally occurring substance, B6, has been outlawed and regulated. Is it the last ditch effort by the industry to hold onto its profits by now trying to 'own' that which already exists naturally? I did not vote for you, I voted for Ralph Nader since he advocates many of the same ideas I have on how to 'fix' the problems plaguing our nation, (legalization of industrial hemp, cutting out the corporations hold on the nation) but I am glad you won instead of McCain. Many of us are looking to you as the last great hope, do not let us down, please.

carrie single mama to 2 dds (5.6 yo, & 3 mo). cosleep, nonvax, elimination communication (raising a baby without a dependence on diapers), breastfeed, child led weaning, child led learning, natural health, wanna-be activist sahm. It all starts here http://continuum-concept.org


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

fantastic letter! thank you...


----------



## sarahwpen (May 9, 2007)

don't send him here, send him to the fda ingredients pamphlets that are included in the vaccine packages.

Send him here and he is likely to call us all kooks and find reason to lock us up or publicly humiliate our entire culture of moms who choose not to vacc.


----------



## SmoothieMom (Feb 12, 2009)

It is a good letter but you need to break it up in paragraphs a bit as it is hard to read.


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahwpen* 
don't send him here, send him to the fda ingredients pamphlets that are included in the vaccine packages.

Send him here and he is likely to call us all kooks and find reason to lock us up or publicly humiliate our entire culture of moms who choose not to vacc.

I 2nd that.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmoothieMom* 
It is a good letter but you need to break it up in paragraphs a bit as it is hard to read.

yes. you really need paragraphs.


----------

